# IE Favorites File



## twn_magnum (Dec 14, 1999)

Anyone know the name of the exact file that IE uses to save the favorites in? I know you can export them, but I want to find the file. Thanks.

------------------
My Website
[email protected]


----------



## DWO (Dec 22, 1999)

All the favorites shortcuts are stored in the C:\WINDOWS\Favorites folder.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

It's called "Internet Favorites" and it's in the C:\windows\favorites folder.


----------



## twn_magnum (Dec 14, 1999)

Thanks guys, I was able to recover my favorites. I reinstalled my OS, but instead of erasing the old one, I just renamed the Windows folder before the install.

------------------
My Website
[email protected]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That's interesting mine are here both home and work. C:\WINDOWS\Favorites. I have no "Internet Favorites" folder. Mulder, do you have user profiles on your PC? I wonder why you have that folder.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 05-11-2000).]


----------

